# Stuff Haunters Say...



## Bosco P. Soultrane (Sep 11, 2015)

This is from Trish Redding's youtube page... she's hilarious!


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

Love Trish! Mama Jane is a riot.


----------



## Mapleton Manor (Aug 2, 2014)

That sounds a lot like my wife. I even got her Hallmark Halloween Ornaments for Valentines day and she could not have been any more happy. And one i didn't here was her driving past a house for sale saying....as my wife would "Imagine what we could do with that yard for Halloween" or " That yard is way too small for Halloween"......she could care less about the house as long as the yard works for Halloween.


----------



## DustinBurgin (Oct 11, 2016)

Think I've said about 75% of that!!!


----------

